# Games for kids involving walkie talkies?



## nonconformnmom (May 24, 2005)

Our kids, ages 3 and 5, received walkie talkies for Christmas. We'd like to help them enjoy playing with them, preferably outdoors. Does anyone know of games we could teach them that use the walkie talkies?

There are many creative parents here, can someone help invent a game? Do any of your kids have walkie talkies and how do they play with them?

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Well my kids play 2 kinds of hide and seek - one where the one hids (w/a w/t) and the other seeks (w/a w/t) and the one keeps asking questions (3yo then will need adult help, I think) - like can you see a tree, are you sitting on the dirt, do you hear the sprinkler. They get closer and finally find each other.

The other game has one person hiding no w/t, and one seeking with a w/t. Then another person has a walkie talkie, and guides the seeker (there's a tree near where they're hiding, there's a swimming pool upside down near where they're hiding etc.).

Other games they play are follow the leader, obstacle course, and imaginary games like ambulance, space ship, pirates, etc.

Have fun!


----------



## levar (Jan 28, 2002)

My son and his friends used to re-enact the animal rescues from Go Deigo Go. And the rescues from Rescue Heroes. I'd pack a water bottle and "map" in a back pack and send them to opposite sides of the yard. After a few minutes, they'd just get going with their own imaginations.


----------

